# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الفكر المتصلب !؟ - عبد الكريم بكار

## عبدالإله الجزائري

*بسم الله ارحمان الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يو الدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

**الفكر المتصلب*
*كتبه : د. عبد الكريم بكار*
منقول 
دعونا نقول في البداية: *إن لدى كل واحد منا درجة من التصلب الفكري*، وذلك يعود إلى أمرين:
*الأول:* أن من تحليلات القصور الذاتي للعقل البشري أن يظل في حركته متأخرًا عن متطلبات الواقع، فهو أثناء عمله يرتكب أخطاء ويوجد مشكلات، ولكن حركته في معالجة تلك الأخطاء والمشكلات تظل بطيئة، وتأتي متأخرة، بسبب نقص ما يتطلب ذلك من شفافية ومرونة.
*الثاني:* أن الواحد هنا لا يستطيع أن يعثر على نحو مستمر على الحواجز التي يقيمها بين التصلب الممدوح الذي يتمثل في استقرار العقائد والمبادئ والمفاهيم الكبرى، وبين التصلب الذهني المذموم الذي يتمثل في نقص المرونة الذهنية، وفي اعتناق بعض المفاهيم الخاطئة التي تجعل المرء فاقد للرشد الفكري.

*ولعل من أهم صفات صاحب الفكر المتصلب الآتي:*
1.صاحب الفكر المتصلب شديد الجمود على أفكاره، وهو غير قادر على التخلي عن آرائه حتى لو بدا له خطؤها، وعلى حين أن صاحب الفكر المرن يذعن للحق، ويتشوق إلى معرفة الجديد سواء أكان موافقًا لما يرى أو مخالفًا له..
2.اللغة التي يستخدمها صاحب الفكر المتصلب تميل إلى المغالاة والقطعية، فهو يستخدم جملاً من نحو: فلان دائمًا يكذب، أنا لا أقول هذا أبدًا، كلامك لا يمكن قبوله، كل شخص جاهل سيء وهكذا..
إن المفردات التي نستخدمها هي رموز ذات دلالة قوية على رؤيتنا للأشياء، وعلى طريقة تفكيرنا! كما قالوا: "تكلموا تعرّفوا"، ونحن حين نستخدم الألفاظ الصارمة والمغلقة نمضي للآخرين شعورًا خفيًا بعدم وجود جدوى للحوار معنا، أو وجود إمكانية لتغيير آرائنا، وبذلك نحرم من فضيلة الاستفادة من الآخرين.
3.لا يشعرك صاحب الفكر المتصلب بأنه شخص عقلاني منطقي يفكر ضمن معقولية واضحة ومقبولة؛ وهذا شيء طبيعي، فتصلبه الذهني يؤدي إلى تخلف طرحه وتقادم مفاهيمه ومقولاته.
4.حساسية صاحب الفكر المتصلب لمشاعر الآخرين ضعيفة، ولذا فهو يلقي الكلام على عواهنه غير آبه بما يسببه لسامعيه من أذى وحرج، وكثيرًا ما يكون تعميماته للأوصاف السيئة على الشعوب والقبائل والشرائح العريضة هي السبب في ذلك، وحين يوصف شعب إليك بأنه مخادع أو ضعيف التدين أو كسول أو غبي، فلا ريب أنك سوف تتضايق من ذلك، ولكن صاحب الفكر المتصلب لا يرى في ذلك أي بأس!
5.يعطيك صاحب الفكر المتصلب، انطباعًا بأن لديه جوابًا لكل سؤال، والسبب في ذلك أن ممارسته للمشاركة في التحدث قائمة على عدد محدود من المبادئ والمفاهيم الجاهزة والمحدودة؛ ولذا فهو يحفظها عن ظهر قلب، ويسارع إلى استخدامها في محاوراته، وليس عنده أي مشكلة نحو الآثار التي تترتب على عدم صوابها، فهو موقن بها، وليس بحاجة إلى سماع رأي الآخرين فيها.
6.صاحب الفكر المتصلب ميّال إلى مثالية، تأبى طبائع الأشياء تحقيقها، فهو ينشد الكمال في الوسط الذي يعيش فيه، ويرفض المعلومات الناقصة عن أي شيء ظنًا منه أن الأمور لا تسير بغير ذلك، وهذا يعني نقصًا في الشفافية، وقلة خبرة بواقع الحال.
7.تمسك صاحب التفكير المتصلب بما هو عليه يوحي إليه أن الطريق الذي يسلكه، والأسلوب الذي يستخدمه، والحل الذي صار إليه أمور وحيدة في نوعيتها، ولا يمكن الاهتداء إلى بدائل لها، لذا فإنه لا يعطي أي اهتمام لمسألة البحث عن بدائل أكثر نفعًا وأقل تكلفة، وهو مستعد لتحمل المشاق والآلام إلى ما لا نهاية حيث لا يخطر في باله أن ثمة مخرجًا مما هو فيه.
8.يوجد التصلب الفكري لدى صاحبه نوعًا من الارتباك والتناقض، وكثيرًا ما يرى المتصلبين فكريًا متورطين في العمل على تنفيذ آراء خصومهم في حياتهم العملية، وتجسيد أهدافهم، وذلك لأن التصلب الفكري يجعل صاحبه يخسر انسجامه الذاتي، كما يجعله عاجزًا عن إدراك مدى منطقية أعماله واتساق مقدماته مع نتائجه، وهذا كثيرًا ما يجعله يعمل لصالح خصومه.******
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
نحبكم في الله
والحمد لله*

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

جزاك الله خيرا
هلا ذكرت لنا من اي كتب المؤلف نجد هذا الموضوع الهام

----------


## عبدالإله الجزائري

*السلام عليكم
الموضوع مقتطف من كتاب بعنوان:
"**خطوة نحو التفكير القويم**"
وهذا رابط صفحة تقديم الكتاب على موقع الدكتور المربي الشيخ: عبدالكريم بكار
**http://www.drbakkar.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=i  tem&id=102

والله الموفق
والحمد لله*

----------

